

Show HN: Pmdr is a neat Pomodoro time tracker - thibaultj
http://pmdr.io/

======
thibaultj
Hi HN users,

Since I'm a big fan of the Pomododoro technique, but never found a satisfying
web app, I decided to build my own as a quick pet project.

Since you always have great advices and interesting opinions to share, I'd be
glad if you could give it a quick look and share your opinions (criticisms are
welcome).

Did I mention it's open-source?

